# So this happened today....



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Bloody hell!!! Well done on buying one before they became a collectors piece lol


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice car by the way


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

That's the old fart edition isnt it?


----------



## Jay46 (Feb 8, 2017)

That is gorgeous man, best of luck with it!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Totally inevitable. Predictable


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah I like Rover 75s, lol


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

Good on ya girl  awesome car..


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

You should have said earlier and we could have west London GTR'd escorted you! Not quite a Titanium but a good compromise!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome to the MY17 club!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> Welcome to the MY17 club!


Isn't it a limited my15?


Anyhow congrats, epic looking car!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats :thumbsup:

Black recaro interior?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes it's an MY15. Black half leather interior.

And it's a couple of weeks before I pick it up. It's having a service and four new tyres first.

Alas couldn't find a clean unmodified titanium! I really like the gold, amazing in sunlight.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats! 

Are you sure, positive, uncompromisingly sure that this is the one???? 

Still time to change your mind..


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

Congratulations on the car!

My girlfriend drives our GTR a lot and also tracks it.
She seems to love it. Nice to see more girls in GTR's


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yes it's an MY15. Black half leather interior.
> 
> And it's a couple of weeks before I pick it up. It's having a service and four new tyres first.
> 
> Alas couldn't find a clean unmodified titanium! I really like the gold, amazing in sunlight.


And 9k off that's a bargain price


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Is it April 1st?

It didn't happen until we see a V5.

(Congrats).


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Is it April 1st?
> 
> It didn't happen until we see a V5.
> 
> (Congrats).


I think we need a thread, sold my R34 and bought a mighty R35! :clap::clap:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah I like Rover 75s, lol


That's because it's a Rover 75 colour !!!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Refreshing to see then the usual colours


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Isn't it a limited my15?
> 
> 
> Anyhow congrats, epic looking car!


You're right. I need to stay off forums when I've had a pint or 4 or not got my glasses on. Sadly last night was both!

Congrats again, Toni


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Johnny G said:


> You're right. I need to stay off forums when I've had a pint or 4 or not got my glasses on. Sadly last night was both!


Never post on the internet after a few scoops ! :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

snuffy said:


> That's because it's a Rover 75 colour !!!


Yeah yeah I got it in first!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Rover had to get rid of all of the surplus paint somewhere!

Congratulations Toni! Looking forward to seeing this in my mirrors later this year (especially as I never got to see Mustard in my mirrors - may now though ... ) :thumbsup:


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratulations on new purchase, it looks good stay safe and enjoy !!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Johnny G said:


> Welcome to the MY17 club!


Welcome to Specsavers! :chuckle:

Well done Toni! :smokin:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

From on 45th owner to another - Well done Toni, glad you found one - its the colour Titanium should have been in 09 (and I say that as someone who has now owned both!)


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Are there any special additions to the anniversary edition appart from the colour?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Congratulations on the purchase Toni, superb choice :thumbsup:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> Are there any special additions to the anniversary edition appart from the colour?


There is a small gold coloured plaque in front of the gearlever saying "45th Anniversary Edition"

Those were the only advertised elements, apart from the UK having 5 of only 100 worldwide.

The wheels were never claimed by NM to be unique to the model - but so far I think they are.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

WoREoD said:


> There is a small gold coloured plaque in front of the gearlever saying "45th Anniversary Edition"
> 
> Those were the only advertised elements, apart from the UK having 5 of only 100 worldwide.
> 
> The wheels were never claimed by NM to be unique to the model - but so far I think they are.



Only 5 in the Uk-No wonder Toni liked the colour.

Pleased you found the right car Toni-It's actually much newer than I thought you were going to buy


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Good choice of car!
Welcome to the rare world of 15 and 16 model year cars with the Classic and arguably best exterior and an interior that is not a copy of the Nissan Maxima...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Did you take any more photos Toni?


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

congrats on the new purchase


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

You could always tell people it used to belong to Usain Bolt!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Stunning car you have there. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

TREG said:


> Did you take any more photos Toni?


Just one










Re: the wheels there is a blue 15 with them on in autotrader atm funnily enough, but it's the only non-anniversary car I've seen them on.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you want us to drive next to you when you collect? There is a 45th anniversary in Shepherd's Bush on occasion.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah he apparently has his car serviced at the dealership I've bought this from!

Not sure on exact pick up date yet, and if I'm honest I would rather a quiet exit until I get used to the car . But am up for a local meet at some point


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

You don't need to get used to it... R35's drive themselves! Lol

Let us know when you want to meet!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I do hate driving in London :chuckle:

Would love to do a meet. In any case when I have a pick up date will say!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats Toni. I had a sneaky suspicion you'd soon be in an R35.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Re: the wheels there is a blue 15 with them on in autotrader atm funnily enough, but it's the only non-anniversary car I've seen them on.


Congrats on the car.

The wheels were actually offered as an extra on the MY15, but not many took them up, they took a bit of a slating on here when they were first shown.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They are a bit marmite, I quite like them.

My deal includes four new tyres of my choice, what should I get put on? Car is currently on Dunlops.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> They are a bit marmite, I quite like them.
> 
> My deal includes four new tyres of my choice, what should I get put on? Car is currently on Dunlops.


Michelins.

Dunlops have ridiculously stiff side wall and tramline something awful.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

But the Dunlops give up grip after about 4k miles and wear out by 9k.

The Bridgestones have slightly less grip to start with, but that level continues until they need replacing at around 11k.

I also had a *very* bad experience of tramlining with the Dunlops on the MY14 when they changed both the tyre spec and the suspension settings. They did seem to have cured that by the MY15 deliveries.

Be aware, that Dunlop say that from MY14 onwards, you must only use the new spec Dunlops and these can only be distinguished by the manufacturing date code (cant remember the exact details).

Tyre depots hate the Bridgestones because they are hard to get on (and off) but I'm happy with them. Just remember that in cold weather, either brand will need warming up before giving you their best grip.... about 10 miles seems to do it.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

p.s. I'm only talking Runflats. I don't think Michelin do a Runflat for the GT-R?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Toni, that dealership is by the north circular, it's nowhere near the "london" that people hate to drive in.

Which part of herts is it going back to?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's all the same style of driving once you get to the north circular, lol.

North Herts, about as specific as I want to be in public!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sure that's the same gold as the M Spec R34.
Lovely colour in the metal.

Congrats Toni.






Should have kept the R34 too though.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can't justify two cars for the same purpose 

Plus time to try something new!


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Well you will have so much fun from there.... its specs until you get onto the A41!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yep, not much room for fun. I'd be going up the M1. Will only get interesting from then.:runaway:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> My deal includes four new tyres of my choice, what should I get put on? Car is currently on Dunlops.


use the search function, dickhead


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I don't think there is a perfect tyre for the 35!

The Bridgestones last for miles but can tramline badly so I'm looking at changing from these when they have had their day.

The Mpss bounce badly at high speed on B roads so for me its either going to be the Dunlops or most likely Toyos.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> Can't justify two cars for the same purpose
> Plus time to try something *BETTER!*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



tonigmr2 said:


> They are a bit marmite, I quite like them.
> My deal includes four new tyres of my choice, what should I get put on? Car is currently on Dunlops.


See below, the best "current" *all round* tyre for wet/dry I'd say is mpss. But Michelin pilot 4S has just landed (mpss replacement) stock sizes available NOW, am just waiting for 275/305 myself .. 



TREG said:


> I don't think there is a perfect tyre for the 35!
> The Bridgestones last for miles but can tramline badly so I'm looking at changing from these when they have had their day.
> The Mpss bounce badly at high speed on B roads so for me its either going to be the Dunlops or most likely Toyos.


maybe our prayers for the prefect tyre have been answered (stiffer sidewall for a start!) We shall see.. the new mpss!

check it - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/488993-m...ort-4s-released-jan-2017-a-8.html#post5171073


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> They are a bit marmite, I quite like them.
> 
> My deal includes four new tyres of my choice, what should I get put on? Car is currently on Dunlops.


They probably offered you a choice hoping you would choose MPSS, as they are cheaper.

You'll get loads of different opinions, it's a personal touchy feely thing though, you need to experience the feel of different tyres on a MY15 to properly decide. Early cars tramline on runflats, so lots of negative views here, but yours won't tramline hardly at all.

For me after trying the main candidates, I chose stock Bridgestone runflats RE070R's. They're about 150 quid a set cheaper than the stock Dunlop runflats, and last about 2k miles per set longer, as Woreod said earlier.

Most people on here will recommend Michelin becasue of the tramlining issue on their pre MY15 cars.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Chronos said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These could be the winners.:wavey:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> For me after trying the main candidates, I chose stock Bridgestone runflats RE070R's. They're about 150 quid a set cheaper than the stock Dunlop runflats, and last about 2k miles per set longer, as Woreod said earlier.


No most people use mpss because they last over 20k miles, give nice ride comfort, and have good dry grip and great wet grip, whereas Bridgestone runflats RE070R are dangerous in the wet! and yes, i had them on my R35 when i bought it, and thought there was a problem with the car, when i went around roundabouts in the wet, and the WHOLE car was sliding sideways, and not in a good way! even at low speeds.



TREG said:


> These could be the winners.:wavey:


I hope so, mpss with stiffen sidewall and even better grip = win! I shall reserve judgement until i have a set on to try tho, tho initial feedback from peeps with stock sizes on, are they are very good. check the thread some peoples feedback there.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/488993-m...ort-4s-released-jan-2017-a-8.html#post5171073


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Chronos said:


> No most people use mpss because they last over 20k miles, give nice ride comfort, and have good dry grip and great wet grip, whereas Bridgestone runflats RE070R are dangerous in the wet! and yes, i had them on my R35 when i bought it, and thought there was a problem with the car, when i went around roundabouts in the wet, and the WHOLE car was sliding sideways, and not in a good way! even at low speeds.


The fact that MPSS last so long speaks for itself, they're made of a hard rubber compound (less grip) compared to the soft sticky grippy compound (more grip) of the Bridgestone or Dunlop stock tyres.

I find Bridgestones fantsatic in the dry and great in the wet, as much as any tyre can be great in the wet on a 550 bhp car with heavily rear wheel biased drive. 

Chronos, I think you may have had a bad experience on old worn Bridgestones when you bought your car? When new the grip is fantastic, but like any tyre it lessens when worn.

Toni, don't forget to take the puncture scenario into account when making your choice, and the very unlikely but possible high speed blow-out scenario. Stock tyres will cope with that at very high speeds, non runflats and you're in the lap of the gods.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> use the search function, dickhead


Too late for that mate, Skyline's been gone a fortnight, slight sniff of R35 of ownership and her brain is just a useless mush now:chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah so watch for classics like
- what happens if I push my start button as I'm going along
- what does my warranty cover
- which y pipe should I get 
And other favourites:chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Get some 22inch gold wheels on it, buy a big fake gold chain and get some gangsta rap booming for the tour!!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah so watch for classics like
> - what happens if I push my start button as I'm going along
> - what does my warranty cover
> - which y pipe should I get
> And other favourites:chuckle:


All posted in R35 - General

It's okay, me and Mook will be here to help


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Always curious what the 'R' stood for in GTR. Just realised now







:chuckle:



tonigmr2 said:


>


Joking aside, congrats on the purchase, still shocked you got rid of your 34 tho!



vxrcymru said:


> Get some 22inch gold wheels on it, buy a big fake gold chain and get some gangsta rap booming for the tour!!!


Forget...










It's all about...










Mrs T...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

vxrcymru said:


> Get some 22inch gold wheels on it, buy a big fake gold chain and get some gangsta rap booming for the tour!!!


Honey T.

:chuckle:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

14 Sleeps now?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Trevgtr said:


> The fact that MPSS last so long speaks for itself, they're made of a hard rubber compound (less grip) compared to the soft sticky grippy compound (more grip) of the Bridgestone or Dunlop stock tyres.
> 
> I find Bridgestones fantsatic in the dry and great in the wet, as much as any tyre can be great in the wet on a 550 bhp car with heavily rear wheel biased drive.
> 
> ...


Trev the Bridgestones are definitely not great in the wet! I've been instructing on a wet circuit and jumped from a Michelin shod car into a Bridgestone and the grip from the Bridgestones were positively dangerous. When we were on our Eurotour two years ago we had heavy rain in France on the way back on a motorway, the GTRs with Michelins on had to slow down as Steve kept aqua planing with his Bridgestone tyres, he also had several scary moments on the Nurburgring when it was damp on the same trip. They are great in the dry but wet grip is extremely poor.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They've offered to put a set of Michelin Pilot 4S on for me, apparently its going to cost them £1500....!!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> They've offered to put a set of Michelin Pilot 4S on for me, apparently its going to cost them £1500....!!!


I'd strongly suggest 275 front, 305 rears not stock sizes.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

All OK on standard rims I take it. Stock profile?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> All OK on standard rims I take it. Stock profile?


275/35/20 fronts
305/30/20 rears

yes they're fine on stock rims.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Trev the Bridgestones are definitely not great in the wet! I've been instructing on a wet circuit and jumped from a Michelin shod car into a Bridgestone and the grip from the Bridgestones were positively dangerous. When we were on our Eurotour two years ago we had heavy rain in France on the way back on a motorway, the GTRs with Michelins on had to slow down as Steve kept aqua planing with his Bridgestone tyres, he also had several scary moments on the Nurburgring when it was damp on the same trip. They are great in the dry but wet grip is extremely poor.


Appreciate your comments Barry, but did you check out the age and tread depths of the Bridgestones on those occasions?

I'll always speak as I find, and can honestly say I find them great in the wet, of course the car wiggles its hips a lot, but I like that too, and very controllable. Mine are always freash rubber which does make a difference too, I have a new set approx every 4 months.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

charles charlie said:


> 275/35/20 fronts
> 305/30/20 rears
> 
> yes they're fine on stock rims.


Well I've changed my deal a little, thy would only offer Dunlop or Bridgestones in stock sizes so I've got a discount on the car instead so I can choose my own tyres and sizes.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> 275/35/20 fronts
> 305/30/20 rears
> 
> yes they're fine on stock rims.


Im on my second set of MPSS at these sizes on standard sized rims. A bit soft on track but if you don't plan on doing serious track days they are a great option. They are ok on track in race mode as long as you don't drive like Miskin... 

OEM Dunlop's lasted 7k miles
Bridgestones lasted 9k miles
Last set of MPSS lasted 15k miles


----------



## Loftybotswana (Jan 9, 2017)

Car looks mint! Enjoy!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

this is becoming a little infectious! 

;-/


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Trevgtr said:


> Appreciate your comments Barry, but did you check out the age and tread depths of the Bridgestones on those occasions?
> 
> I'll always speak as I find, and can honestly say I find them great in the wet, of course the car wiggles its hips a lot, but I like that too, and very controllable. Mine are always freash rubber which does make a difference too, I have a new set approx every 4 months.



You are buying new tyres every 4 months? Christ on a bike I hope you are doing a LOT of miles. Because frankly if you are not and that is the only way to retain all weather performance on the Bridgstones then it is a very poor show for the Bridgestones and only goes to further the argument of how much better the michlins are.


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

Congrats Toni, good to see you found a R35. Be sure to come along to our event on the 1st in it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I will try...have been looking at your rather scrumptious steering wheels.:nervous:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Chronos said:


> No most people use mpss because they last over 20k miles, give nice ride comfort, and have good dry grip and great wet grip, whereas Bridgestone runflats RE070R are dangerous in the wet! and yes, i had them on my R35 when i bought it, and thought there was a problem with the car, when i went around roundabouts in the wet, and the WHOLE car was sliding sideways, and not in a good way! even at low speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These sound perfect.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Simonh said:


> You are buying new tyres every 4 months? Christ on a bike I hope you are doing a LOT of miles. Because frankly if you are not and that is the only way to retain all weather performance on the Bridgstones then it is a very poor show for the Bridgestones and only goes to further the argument of how much better the michlins are.


Yes I get around 9k miles from a set. Granted, Michelins will last twice as long which only goes to further the argument of how hard the MPSS compound is, I don't like hard rubber  

I'm doing slightly less miles now so only have to change them every 5 months or so 

I've decided not to comment on any tyre threads any more, it's the same old same old, and I'm beginning to feel like President Trump trying to appease the Democrats! I don't care what tyres people choose, I just don't like reading misrepresentations of stock tyres, where people are using old worn tyres on old gtr's that tramline, have never tried new RF's, then casting judgement with little experience. That's all


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Im on my second set of MPSS at these sizes on standard sized rims. A bit soft on track but if you don't plan on doing serious track days they are a great option. They are ok on track in race mode as long as you don't drive like Miskin...
> 
> OEM Dunlop's lasted 7k miles
> Bridgestones lasted 9k miles
> Last set of MPSS lasted 15k miles


Try the Cup2s next. Epically good tyre.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

So 9k miles is a fairly large amount of miles


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> I just don't like reading misrepresentations of stock tyres, where people are using old worn tyres on old gtr's that tramline, have never tried new RF's, then casting judgement with little experience. That's all


Do you know that is the case or do you just suspect it?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Evo9lution said:


> Do you know that is the case or do you just suspect it?


I know that is the 'majority' case. I've read every tyre thread for the last few years ha 

Plus I know that 'fresh' (as in not down to 3mm) stock tyres are fantastic in the dry and good in the wet, I've done enough miles on them to judge at over 70k. The other 12k was done on MPSS which were poor with bounce and lethal poor grip when down to 3mm, the compound so hard... arghh nooo you've started me off again, fell for it, haha I just can't help myself!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Bridgestone RE070 reviewed on minimum tread.com, "the Potenza RE070 possesses average dry condition capability as compared to the competition but falls notably behind when it comes to wet weather characteristics"

Review from tirereviewsandmore.com, "they perform best on dry roads, however they are ok on wet surfaces, cold weather and any type of winter conditions are out of the question on this model".

Review on tyre reviews.co.uk, "the grip is awesome, almost like a cut slick but they are a handful in the wet, you will slide, under steer,oversteer and spin if it is greasy, if it is very wet it will be unnerving"


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks Barry, far better to form our own opinions though, you never truly know what the motives or connections to those reviews are.

Btw, I'm not saying they're not a handful in the wet, of course they are, as is any tyre on a 550 bhp rear biased car. Just because they're a handful though doesn't mean they're not good.

I also push them in the winter in all UK temperatures and find them good.

Having said that, I've been driving this sort of car for many years and have a great feeling for what the car is doing and reacting with it. I can see how a lead footed driver with no 'feel' would quickly come unstuck, but no tyre will perform miracles for them.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Toni! is it there yet?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Bridgestone RE070 reviewed on minimum tread.com, "the Potenza RE070 possesses average dry condition capability as compared to the competition but falls notably behind when it comes to wet weather characteristics"
> 
> Review from tirereviewsandmore.com, "they perform best on dry roads, however they are ok on wet surfaces, cold weather and any type of winter conditions are out of the question on this model".
> 
> Review on tyre reviews.co.uk, "the grip is awesome, almost like a cut slick but they are a handful in the wet, you will slide, under steer,oversteer and spin if it is greasy, if it is very wet it will be unnerving"



Yep, i agree with this! Reflects my experience of the B Potenza


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

WoREoD said:


> Toni! is it there yet?


Next week. Feeling itchy.:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Next week. Feeling itchy.:chuckle:



Get some cream from the chemist:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

barry P. said:


> Bridgestone RE070 reviewed on minimum tread.com, "the Potenza RE070 possesses average dry condition capability as compared to the competition but falls notably behind when it comes to wet weather characteristics"
> 
> Review from tirereviewsandmore.com, "they perform best on dry roads, however they are ok on wet surfaces, cold weather and any type of winter conditions are out of the question on this model".
> 
> Review on tyre reviews.co.uk, "the grip is awesome, almost like a cut slick but they are a handful in the wet, you will slide, under steer,oversteer and spin if it is greasy, if it is very wet it will be unnerving"





Lol makes me think my cars been spoilt as I never use it in the rain where possible.
I just hate the way the Bridgestones tram line on B roads, so am looking forward to a change of tyres when these are shot


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

TREG said:


> Get some cream from the chemist:chuckle:


There's always one...LOL. Trying not to think about GTRs!:runaway:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigR35 said:


> Next week. Feeling itchy.:chuckle:


I knew a name change would be coming soon:chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I will hunt you down.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice car! MY17 wheels on a MY15?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Yep, i agree with this! Reflects my experience of the B Potenza


Just out of curiosity, can you remember how old the tyres were and how much tread depth?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Nice car! MY17 wheels on a MY15?


No, they're actually nothing like MY17 wheels  

They were an option on MY15 cars, most people on here really slated them at the time, but on the plus side they came shod with Bridgestones as standard, normally UK R35's have Dunlops.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> There's always one...LOL. Trying not to think about GTRs!:runaway:




I wouldn't want to let everyone down:chuckle:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Trevgtr said:


> No, they're actually nothing like MY17 wheels
> 
> They were an option on MY15 cars, most people on here really slated them at the time, but on the plus side they came shod with Bridgestones as standard, normally UK R35's have Dunlops.


Mine came with Dunlops from new. I'd not heard of any UK R35s coming new with Bridgestones until you just mentioned it.....


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

WoREoD said:


> Mine came with Dunlops from new. I'd not heard of any UK R35s coming new with Bridgestones until you just mentioned it.....


You ordered the optional multi spoke wheels from new?


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Nope. They came as standard on the 45th Anniversary Edition which is what Toni is getting in this thread. I did apply for one of the 5 which were allocated to the UK and got it from new. There was no extra charges for this variant.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats Toni - dunno how I missed this!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

One day late and insurance requiring a tracker which I've a fortnight to fit...off to pick it up shortly!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That's strange Toni 

Mine didn't require one 

That said my insurance was cheaper than the road tax (£500)

Superb quote via a plan


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hiscox are insisting, but on the upside it only cost me £77 to add it to my policy, :bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> One day late and insurance requiring a tracker which I've a fortnight to fit...off to pick it up shortly!




Did you shop around for your insurance?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> Did you shop around for your insurance?


Sheilas' Wheels | Insurance For Women


or THIS ONE  :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

give dan or john at pace ward a ring say geof williams sent (evoGeof) you toni they can do a cracking deal. they support MLR sprint series. you may even know the owner jeremy pace Commercial insurance broker based in Stoke on Trent, Staffordshire - Pace Ward Limited


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thing is I do like the Hiscox high value policy and I've got several cars on it, so it's not a car I'm insuring in isolation.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Home...initial thoughts the (worn) Dunlops tramline, the car makes some very satisfying mechanical noises and omfg it's quick.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> Thing is I do like the Hiscox high value policy and I've got several cars on it, so it's not a car I'm insuring in isolation.


I go through Pace Ward but have asked them to switch from Zenith to the Hiscox High Value Vehicle cover.

Part of the reason is that Hiscox cover for OEM screen replacement whereas Zenith wouldn't pay for it. It will only cost me £80 more and the excess on the GTR is actually less so pretty fair IMO.



tonigmr2 said:


> Home...initial thoughts the (worn) Dunlops tramline, the car makes some very satisfying mechanical noises and omfg it's quick.


Congratulations Toni! Can't wait to see it in May :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Ahhh Jewish Racing Gold, the perfect accompaniment to an R reg Honda CR-V!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You've got a Honda?

So I was wondering what the 'AFS' on/off switch was all the way home. Turns out it's a neat adaptive lights feature. It does pay to read the manual!:chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> So I was wondering what the 'AFS' on/off switch was all the way home. Turns out it's a neat adaptive lights feature. It does pay to read the manual!:chuckle:


Yes, with it on the beam is pretty high (gets higher in relation to the throttle position) and you will get flashed occasionally at night. I just flash them back ha.

Nice pic, but you need to remove the yellow warning sign from the rear spoiler


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Btw, if you haven't been out at night yet the full beams are evil, LED's that shine for a million miles, awesome.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> Home...initial thoughts the (worn) Dunlops tramline, the car makes some very satisfying mechanical noises and omfg it's quick.


Okish pic, I say this as it's not the most glamorous picture I've seen of an r35, still gave you a like, but more effort needed! :thumbsup:

Also need to drop the blue gb I think bit on the number plate, looks odd on the front of the car. It displaces the unity.

Glad you are enjoying the beast !


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well it's my water tower so it's a bit of an obligatory pic:chuckle: all my cars are taken in front of it on the day I buy them, bit of an tradition!

Scared my nephew this afternoon so it's going well, lol


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

You fitted the knobs yet???


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not yet but I will.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad you are enjoying the car Toni. I would go for the Michelin Cup 2's for your usage. make sure they are XL and with the N0 and N1 coding (manufactured for Porsche)

Are you looking for a nice number plate for her?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I was thinking the new Michelin Pilot sport 4S tyres John.

I have a plate....why do you know of a nice one?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> I was thinking the new Michelin Pilot sport 4S tyres John.
> 
> I have a plate....why do you know of a nice one?


You still have the R34 GTR..?:smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No, he does, LOL.^^


----------

